# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Personalitetet Shqiptare - Njerez te shquar te artit dhe kultures

## Darius

Personalitetet Shqiptare - Njerez te shquar

*KUKUZELI Jan*, figure e shquar e kultures bizantine, me origjine nga Durresi, njihet si muzikanti dhe kengetari me i madh i Kostandinopojes ne shekullin XI. Merita qendron ne faktin se nocioni muzikor i tij u perdor per disa shekuj ne muziken kishtare. Kukuzeli punoi mbi nje sistem te shkrimit muzikor te krijuar nga ai vete, me emrin sistemi kukuzelik. Ky sistem, i cili paraqitet si faza e trete e semiografise bizantine, perdorej mbi 40 germa grafike dhe bazohej ne rrathet muzikore. Ky sistem u shtjellua ne nje traktat te vecante me titull "Fillimi i shenjave psalltike te perpiluara dhe te perpunuara prej mjeshtrit Jan Kukuzeli".

*ANDREA Aleksi* 1425-1505 (i mbiquajturi Durrsaku). Arkitekt, piktor dhe skulptor shqiptar dhe nje prej artisteve me te medhenj te rilindjes dalmatiane. Ne te gjitha mbishkrimet e veprave shenon origjinen e tij nga Durresi, ku dhe lindi. Ne moshe te re mergoi ne qytetin Spilit, te Dalmacise, ku dhe studioi prane skulptorit Mark Troja. Eshte autor i statujave te lozhes se tregtareve ne Ankone te Italise, i 1454 afreskeve ne nje kishe te ishullit Arabe te Dalmacise. Kryevepra e tij mbahet pagezimorja e Trogirit.

*BARLETI Marin* (rreth 1460- 1512). Humanist i njohur, historian, i pari autor i njohur dhe nje nga me te medhenjte e letersise se vjeter shqiptare. U lind ne Shkoder dhe per jeten e tij dihet shume pak. Ka jetuar ne mergim si prift ne trevat venedikase, ku dhe plotesoi kulturen e tij humaniste dhe u be nje njohes i thelle i letersise klasike dhe gjuhes latine, me te cilen shkruajti veprat e tij. Prej Barletit njihen tri vepra, "Rrethimi i Shkodres", "Historia e jetes dhe e bemave te Skenderbeut" dhe "Shkurtore e jetes se papeve dhe perandoreve".

*Arkitekt Kasemi* (1570-1650) Mjeshter i arkitektures klasike osmane. U lind ne fshatin Gremsh te Tomorrices, Skrapar. Studimet e larta per arkitekture i kreu ne Stamboll dhe u radhit nder ndihmesit me te afert te arkitekt Sinanit. Ai ka sherbyer si kryearkitekt i perandorise osmane si dhe ka krijuar vepra monumentale origjinale si Qoshku Bagdad, Qoshku Revan, Xhamia me Fajance ne Stamboll si dhe mjaft vepra ne Shqiperi si bujtina, ura, banja dhe trasete e rrugeve mesjetare Berat Korce etj.

*BARDHI Frang* (1606-1643) Leksikografi i pare shqiptar, historian, folklorist dhe etnograf. Nje nga autoret me te vjeter te letersise shqipe. Lindi ne nje familje te larte klerikesh te Kallmetit (Zadrime). Beri studimet ne kolegjin fetar te Loretos (Itali) dhe me 1635 u emerua peshkop i Sapes. Hartoi dhe botoi fjalorin latinisht- shqip, "Gjergj Kastrioti i Epirit" etj.

*BOGDANI Pjeter*(1625-1689). Shkrimtari me i shquar i letersise se vjeter shqiptare. Lindi ne Gur te Hasit ne vitin 1625. Pasi kreu studimet e larta teologjike dhe filozofike ne Rome, ku dhe mori titullin Doktor, sherbeu si famullitar ne Pult dhe Prizren. Me 1656 u emerua peshkop i Shkodres, e me 1677 kryepeshkop i Shkupit. Vepra me kryesore e tij, "Ceta e Profeteve", u botua ne vitin 1685 ne qytetin e Padovas ne Itali, si dhe u rishtyp ne vitin 1691 dhe 1702 ne Venedik me tituj te ndryshem.

*BUZUKU Gjon* shek.XVI. Autori i pare i njohur deri tani i letersise shqiptare, shqiperuesi i nje libri kishtar qe eshte quajtur "Meshari" (1555), me e vjetra veper shqipe qe ka arritur.Kopja e librit eshte e cunguar, i mungojne 16 faqet e para. Vepra permban lende kishtare dhe pjese kryesore te liturgjise katolike.Meshari eshte botuar ne alfbetin latin te tipit gjysmegotik.

*ASDRENI*(Aleks Stavre Drenova 1824-1947). Poet i shquar, publicist dhe veprimtar demokrat. Eshte autor i Himnit te Flamurit. Me krijimtarine e tij shenoi nje hap ne kalimin nga romantizmi te realizmi.

*KRISTOFORIDHI Kostandin* 1827 1895. Levrues dhe studiues i gjuhes shqipe, veprimtar i njohur i Rilindjes Kombetare, arsimit dhe kultures. Lindi ne Elbasan dhe ndoqi gjimnazin Zosimea te Janines. Veprimtaria e tij themelore lidhet me perhapjen e gjuhes dhe shkolles shqipe. Ai njihet si hartuesi i pare i Abetares se pare shqipe ne gegerisht ne vitin 1867 dhe nje vit me vone po kete abetare e botoi ne toskerisht. Vepra themelore eshte "Fjalori i gjuhes shqipe". Eshte perkrahes i teorise mbi prejardhjen pellazge te shqipes. 

*GJIKA Elena* (Dora d'Istria) 1829-1888). Shkrimtare dhe publiciste perparimtare rumune me origjine shqiptare. Eshte autore e shume studimeve si Kombesia shqiptare sipas kengeve popullore, Shkrimtaret shqiptare te Italise jugore, Shqiptaret ne Rumani, etj. Eshte e njohur ne opinionin boteror per ndihmen e dhene ne ceshtjen shqiptare.

*FRASHERI Naim* 1846-1900. Poet i madh i Rilindjes Kombetare shqiptare, atdhetar, mendimtar dhe veprimtar i shquar i arsimit dhe i kultures. Lindi ne Frasher te Permetit. U shkollua ne gjimnazin "Zosimea", ne Greqi. Poema e tij e pare ishte "Shqiperia", qe entuziazmoi patriotet shqiptare, botuar ne vitin 1897. Ne Stamboll ishte nder botuesit kryesore te revistes "Drita", me pas "Dituria", ku u botuan shume vjersha te tij, proza e vargje per shkollat shqipe. Me 1886 botoi poemen "Bageti e bujqesi". Veprat kryesore jane "Qerbelaja", "Historia e Skenderbeut", "Gjuha shqipe", "Korca" etj.

*IDRONOMEO Kole* 1860-1939 Piktor i Rilindjes Kombetare, arkitekt dhe fotograf, Piktor i Popullit. Lindi ne Shkoder dhe qe ne moshe te vogel shfaqi prirje per artin. Ai kishte nje studio fotografike dhe ka dhene i pari shfaqje kinematografike ne vend ne vitin 1912. Krijoi ne pikture nje radhe kompozimesh te karakterit etnografik. Kryevepra e tij eshte "Motra Tone" viti 1883. Eshte i pari ne artin shqiptar qe trajtoi peisazhin.

*KONICA Faik* 1876-1942. Publicist kritik letrar dhe veprimtar politik. Gjate veprimtarise se tij eshte perpjekur per nje gjuhe letrare te perbashket dhe ndihmoi ne pasurimin e zhvillimit te stilit letrar dhe publicistik te shqipes se shkruar. Veprat e tij me te njohura jane "Doktor Gjelpera zbulon rrenjet e drames se Mamurrasit", "Nen hijen e hurmave", etj.Njihet si drejtues i revistes Albania", nje prej organeve me te rendesishme te Rilindjes.

*Aleksander Mosiu*(Artist i Popullit) Lindi ne qytetin e Kavajes ne vitin 1879. Ai ridhte nga nje familje shqiptare e Moisive, e cila per arsye ekonomike emigroi ne Trieste. Pas mbarimit te shkolles se mesme ne Grac te Austrise dhe pas nderprerjes se konservatorit te Vjenes, Moisiu per arsye ekonomike filloi te punoje si duartrokites ne opera dhe si figurant ne Burgteater, ku dhe nisi krijimtaria teatrale e tij.Debutoi me sukses ne vitin 1903 ne Teatrin gjerman te Prages, ne Teatrin "Skena Popullore", te Berlinit etj. Moisiu u vleresua si aktor ne rolet e Osvaldit, Pozes, Hamletit, nderkohe qe vetem rolin e Fedjas ne dramen "Kufoma e gjalle", te Leon Tolstoit e interpretoi 1200 here. Vetem tre vjet para se te nderronte jete, ne vitin 1935. Moisiu triumfoi ne skenat e Evropes ne shfaqjen jubilare "Fausti" te Getes.

*EFTIMIU Viktor* 1889-1972, Shkrimtar rumun me prejardhje shqiptare. Personalitet i shquar i kultures rumune dhe asaj boterore. Akademiku Eftimiu, lindi ne fshatin Boboshtice te Korces, dhe emigroi ne vitet e para te jetes ne Bukuresht te Rumanise. Nder veprat e tij spikasin romanet "Njeriu qe pa vdekjen me sy", "Kokoshi i zi", "Prometeu", "Dr.Fausti" etj si dhe mjaft krijime me motive shqiptare si "Portrete dhe kujtime", "Dy kryqe", poemthi "Skenderbeu", esseja "Folklor shqiptar" etj.Gjate jetes se tij, ai mbajti lidhje me vendlindjen. Ne fillimin e viteve '20 ishte kryetar i nje Shoqate atdhetare, e cila punonte per mbrojtjen e te drejtave te Shqiperise si shtet i pavarur.

*GJADRI Gjovalin* 1899-1974 Inxhinjer, konstruktor i shquar ne projektimin dhe ndertimin e urave. Lindi ne Shkoder. Shkollen e mesme dhe te larte e kreu ne Austri. Njihet si nje nga zbatuesit e punimeve te Ures se Matit nje prej urave te johura ne literaturen boterore, e cila ne vitin 1999 u shpall monument kulture nga Qeveria shqiptare. Nder urat e projektuara prej tij permenden ura e Penkoves, e Mbrostarit, e Rrogozhines, ura e shetitores "Deshmoret e Kombit".

*PORADECI Lasgush* (Llazar Gusho), 1900-1989. Poet lirik.Lindi ne Pogradec ne nje familje zanatcinjsh. Arsimin e kreu ne qytetin e lindjes, me pas u shkollua ne Athine dhe Rumani dhe studimet i perfundoi ne Austri. Lirikat e tij dashurore, filozofike e atdhetare u permblodhen ne vellimet "Vallja e yjeve" (1933) dhe "Ylli i zemres" (1937). Lasgush Poradeci ka perkthyer ne gjuhen shqipe vepra te poeteve te shquar botetore (Hajne, Majakovski, Pushkin, Gete).

*KONO Kristo* kompozitor, Artist i Popullit. Lindi ne qytetin e Korces ne vitin 1907. Ka kryer studimet e larta muzikore ne Paris te Frances, dhe u diplomua ne konservatorin Xh.Verdi te Milanosper klarinete dhe instrumentacione per bande. Kur u kthye ne atdhe organizoi dhe riorganizoi bandat muzikore te disa qyteteve. Krahas kompozimeve si romanca, poema per kor, solist e orkesterka. Ai ka kompozuar operten "Agimi", vepra e pare e ketij lloji ne muziken tone, dhe operen "Lulja e kujtimit", ku per here te pare ne muziken skenike trajtohet tema patriotike. Eshte nga autoret e pare shqiptare qe vuri motivin popullor ne partiturat korale dhe orkestrale dhe e ngriti ate ne nivelin e muzikes se kultivuar.

*Mitrush Kuteli* (Dhimiter Pasko) 1907-1967 Shkrimtar, ekonomist, publicist, dhe perkthyes. Mesimet e para i mori ne vendlindjen e tij, Pogradec, kurse studimet e larta per ekonomi i kreu ne Bukuresht te Rumanise. Ne veprimtarine letrare njihet per veprat "Nete shqiptare", "Ago Jakupi e te tjera rrefenja", "Fshati im e pi rakine", "Pylli i geshtenjave", "Xinxifillua", "Tregime te mocme shqiptare", etj. Njihet edhe si kritik letrar.

*ANTONIU Kristaq* (1909- 1979) Kengetar, tenor dhe bariton (Artist i Popullit). Lindi ne Korce dhe mergoi ne Rumani, ku dhe perfundoi Akademine Mimodramatike te Bukureshtit. Interpretoi role te para ne disa filma kinematografie, ku dhe u be i njohur.Si koncertist dhe kengetar operetash beri turne me nje trupe neper Evrope. Ne Shqiperi u kthye ne vitin '35 ku dhe nisi nje veprimtari te gjalle artistike. U shqua ne interpretimin e arieve nga operat klasike dhe te kengeve popullore.

*CABEJ Eqerem* 1908 -'80. Nje nga figurat me te shquara te shkences arsimit dhe kultures shqiptare. Studimet e larta i ka mbaruar per filologji ne Vjene te Austrise dhe u specializua ne gjuhesine krahasuese indoevropiane. Veprimtarine shkencore e shtjelloi ne gjuhesi, por edhe jashte saj, ne folklor, etnografi dhe histori te letersise. Vend zene studimet etimologjike dhe leksiokologjike historike, dialektologjia e onomastikes si edhe kodifikimi i gjuhes letrare. "Studime etimoligjike ne fushen e shqipes", "Hyrja ne historine e gjuhes shqipe", "Fonetika historike e shqipes",jane disa prej veprave me te spikatura te tij.

*KOCO Tefta Tashko*, artiste e shquar, soprano lirike, Artiste e Popullit. Lindi ne Fajum te Egjiptit. Studimet per kanto i filloi ne France, ne qytetin Monpelje me 1927 dhe i vazhdoi ne Paris ne vitin 1930 ne Institutin e Larte te Muzikes.Ne vitet 1931-1932 mori pjese ne konkurset e organizuara nga Konservatori i Parisit, nga "Opera Komike" ku debutoi me rolin e baterflait dhe u vleresua per cilesite e saj vokale-interpretative. Veprimtarine koncertale ne Shqiperi e nisi ne vitin 1935, duke dhene koncerte ne te gjithe qytete e vendit

*BUDA Aleks*. Historian profesor, kryetar i Akademise se shkencave ne vitin '72. Lindi ne vitin 1911 ne Elbasan. Studimet i ka kryer ne Austri. Ka dhene ndihmese te madhe ne fushen e historise mesjetare shqiptare dhe te Rilindjes Kombetare. Eshte bashkeautor dhe redaktor pergjegjes i "Historise se Shqiperise" (1959).

*KRAJA Marije*, kengetare e periudhes se Pavaresise dhe me pas Artiste e Popullit. Lindi ne Zara (Dalmaci) ne vitin 1911.Arsimin e mesem dhe te larte e ka kryer ne Austri. Veprimtaria e saj perfshin te gjitha gjinite e muzikes vokale te kultivuar qe nga muzika e dhomes (kenge romance) dhe oratoriale dhe deri tek muzika skenike. Ka perfaqesuar artin lirik shqiptar edhe ne vendet e Evropes dhe Azise.

*Kadri Roshi* (Artistit i Popullit). Lindi ne 4 janar te vitit 1924 ne Mallakaster. Perfundoi studimet e larta ne Prage ne vitin 1941. Qe nga ajo kohe dhe deri sot ai numeron 170 role te cilat perbejne nje jete te madhe artistike, ku nderthuren veshtiresite e nje jete prej jetimi, ciraku, portieri kinemaje dhe deri te aktori origjinal me portretin e njeriut te fisem.Eshte konsideruar si legjenda e skenes dhe ekranit shqiptar.

*KADARE Ismail*. Eshte shkrimtari me i madh i letrave shqipe, i cili qe pas viteve '90 jeton ne France. Kanditat i cmimit Nobel ne letersi. Lindi ne vitin 1936 ne Gjirokaster. Eshte autor i romaneve "Gjenerali i ushtrise se vdekur", i perkthyer ne tete gjuhe te botes, "Muzgu i perendive te stepes", "Koncert ne fund te dimrit", dhe i nje serie vjershash, permbledhjesh, novelash dhe poezish. Eshte nderuar me titullin e larte "Nderi Kombit".Kadare ben pjese ne Akademine Franceze nder 12 anetare-shok te huaj te kesaj Akademie, i Akademise se Berlinit. 
Disa nga veprat e tij: 

*Frymëzimet djaloshare, 1954 
Ëndërrimet, 1957 
Shekulli im, 1961 
Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur, 1963 - The General of the Dead Army 
Përse mendohen këto male, 1964 
Vjersha dhe poema të zgjedhura, 1966 
Qyteti i jugut, 1967 
Dasma, 1968 - The Wedding 
Motive me diell, 1968 
Kështjella, 1970 - The Castle 
Autobiografi e popullit në vargje dhe shënime të tjera, 1971 
Kronik n gur, Tirana, 1971 - Chronicle in Stone 
Dimri i vetmisë së madhe, 1973 
Linja të largëta, shënime udhëtimi, 1973 
Nntori i nj kryeqyteti, Tirana, 1975 
Poezia shqipe 28, 1976 
Koha, vjersha dhe poema, 1976 
Emblema e dikurshme, tregime e novela, 1977 
Dimri i madh, 1977 - The Great Winter 
Ura me tri harqe, 1978 - The Three-Arched The Bridge 
Prilli i thyer, 1978 - Broken April (published in Gjakftohtësia, 1980) 
On the Lay of the Knights, 1979 
Poezi, 1979 
Buzëqeshje mbi botë, 1980 
Gjakfohtësia, 1980 
Autobiografia e popullit në vargje, 1980 - The Autobiography of the People in Verse 
Kush e solli Doruntinën, 1980 - Doruntine 
Nj dosje pr Homerin, 1980 
Sjellsi i fatkeqsis, 1980 
Viti i mbrapsht, 1980 
Krushqit jan t ngrir, 1980 
Vepra letrare, 1981-89 (12 vols.) 
Nënpunësi i pallatit të ëndrrave, 1981 - The Palace of Dreams 
Prilli i thyer, 1980 - Broken April 
Koha e shkrimeve: tregime, novela, përshkrime, 1986 
Koncert n fund t dimrit, 1988 - The Concert 
Eskili, ky humbës i madh, 1990 
Ftesë në studio, 1990 
Migjeni ose uragani i ndërprerë, 1990 
Ardhja e Migjenit në letërsinë shqipe, 1991 
Ëndërr mashtruese, tregime e novela, 1991 
Ardhja e Migjenit n letrsine shqipe, 1991 
Printemps albanais, 1991 
Nga një dhjetor në tjetrin, 1991 - Albanian Spring 
Përbindëshi, 1991 
Invitation a l'atelier de l'ecrivain suivi de Le Poids de la Croix Paris, 1991 
Pesha e kryqit, 1991 
Nata me hn, 1992 
La Pyramide, 1992 - The Pyramid 
Oeuvres, 1993-94 
Vepra, 1993-94 
Noël, une anthologie des plus beaux textes de la littérature mondiale, 1994 
L'ombre, 1994 
Albanie, 1995 
La legende des legendes, 1995 
Visage des Balkans, 1995 
Dialog me Alain Bosquet, 1996 
Shkaba, 1996 
Spiritus, roman me kaos, zbulesë dhe cmërs, 1996 
Kushëriri i engjëjve, 1997 
Poèmes, 1957-1997, 1997*

----------


## TiLoNcE

*nje nga krijimet e Faik Konices.Lexoj dhe me  duket sikur ka shkruar se si ndihem une,ti,apo te gjith qe jan larg atdheut....

Malli i atdheut  


Kur vete njeriu, i lire e i vetem, larg atdheut - viset e reja, ndryshimi i zakoneve, embelsia e udhetimit e nje mije gjera qe vihen re nder popuj te huaj, te gjitha keto ta pergezojne zemren e te bejne jo te harosh Shqiperine, po te mos te veje tek ajo aq dendur mendja. Me tutje, si ngopen syte se pari ndryshime, gazi shuhet pak nga pak. S`di c`te mungon, s`di se c`te duhet. Nje hije trishtimi ta mbulon fytyren; e, pike se pari here-here, mbastaj me dendur e me ne fund shpesh e pothuaj kurdo e kudo, kujtimi i prinderve, i miqve e shokeve, kujtimi i dheut ku u lindem e u rritem, ku qajtem foshnja e ku lozem djelm, kujtimi i atyre maleve larg te cileve nuk rron dot mire nje shqiptar, kujtimi i kombit, qe, me gjithe ca te liga qe ka, eshte kombi yne, e me teper kujtimi e deshira e etja e gjuhes sone ta shtrengojne e ta derrmojne me te vertete zemren. Ah, malli i Shqiperise, malli i atdheut te dashur, i shenjte mall e dashuri e shenjte, kush eshte ai shqiptar qe s`e ka pasur ne dhe te huaj! Duhet te jeshe jashte Shqiperise, e te jesh larg, per te kuptuar se c`force e c`bukuri te embel ka per veshet kjo fjale: Shqiperi! Ajo me e zbrazura leter, ajo fjala me e vogel,na sjell, kur vjen nga Shqiperia, nje gaz te parrefyeshem, se na sjell si nje cope te atdheut... *

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Kadri Roshi  



Pas anoreksisë dhe lodhjes trupore, në skenën e Teatrit Kombëtar. Kadri Roshi nuk vjen për të rimarrë historinë e roleve që e ndërpreu me Ezopin në mesin e viteve 90-të, aty tek Dhelpra dhe rrushtë, por për të festuar tetëdhjetëvjetorin e lindjes. 
Sot në mbrëmje aktori shoqërohet me retrospektivën kinematografike që do të shfaqet në ekranin e Teatrit. Drejtori i TK-së, Kiço Londo, ka bërë të ditur se ky takim me Kadri Roshin është menduar si një bashkëbisedim i lirë me të pranishmit artistë rreth krijimtarisë së tij në kinema dhe teatër. Eshtë në gjendje të mirë shëndetësore dhe kjo na gëzon. Do ta kemi mes nesh për të festuar 80-vjetorin e lindjes,- thotë Londo. Aktori i njohur ka kaluar një gjëndje të rënduar shëndetësore këtë vjeshtë dhe nga shtrati i pavionit në spitalin ushtarak do të deklaronte se nuk shpresonte të ngjitej më në skenë. Kur gjendja e tij nuk jepte asnjë shenjë përmirësimi, Ministria e Shëndetësisë mori përsipër kurimin e aktorit në një nga klinikat e Ankarasë, në Turqi. Syri magjik, filmi i fundit regjisorit Kujtim Çashku e ktheu sërish në sheshxhirim Roshin, por për këtë fakt nuk do të jepej asnjë koment. 
Karriera e tij pati një ndërpreje të njëkohshme si në teatër dhe në kinema, edhe pse deri vonë ka qenë një artist i kërkuar nga kineastët. Krijimtaria e tij dallohet për natyrshmërinë që iu ka dhënë roleve dramatikë, një dimension që shpesh është teatralizuar, skematizuar dhe artificializuar nga artistët shqiptarë, qoftë në kinema, qoftë në teatër. I lindur në Ballsh në vitin 1924, nga prindër gjirokastritë, formimi i Roshit nuk vjen nga ndonjë akademi aktrimi, apo manteli i mjeshtërisë së aktrimit rus të Stanislavkit, nëpër të cilin kanë kaluar breza aktorësh. Skena e Teatrit Popullor, ku për herë të parë në vitin 1945 dhe sheshxhirimet ishin e vetmja shkollë e tij. 
Dhe sot në moshën 80- vjeçare, bëhet më shumë se gjysmëshekulli nga dalja në skenë. Në historinë e kinemasë janë 30 role që mbajnë firmën e tij, ndërsa në teatër rreth 100, nga cilët mjafton të kujtojmë interpretimet tek Halili dhe Hajria, Revizori, Familja e peshkatarit, Arturo Ui, Kohë e çmendur, Dhelpra dhe rrushtë ku roli i paharruar i Ezopit përkrah aktores Luiza Xhuvani, është nga të fundmit në skenën e teatrit. Nuk mund të mohosh faktin se portretin e tij e fiksoi në kujtesën e publikut më tepër se teatri, kinemaja, nga arkivi i së cilës do të shfaqen disa fragmente të zgjedhur, role ku Roshi duket se interpreton me lëkurën e vet më shumë se sa me atë të personazhit. Kujtojmë filmat Lulëkuqe mbi mure. Për interpretimin në rolin e kujdestarit ai vlerësohet në Festivalin e Dytë të Filmit Shqiptar në vitin 1977, me çmimin special të aktorit më të mirë, bashkë me Timo Fllokon e Agim Qirjaqin. Këtë çmim e merr sërish më 1981 për rolin e mësuesit patriot në filmin Liri a vdekje, dhe dy vjet më pas, për interpretimin tek Era e ngrohtë e thellësive. Me protagonizmin tek Gjeneral gramafoni, Këshilltarët, Njeriu me top, mund të thuhet se mesi i viteve 80-të prek zenitin e karrierës së aktorit. 
Në një nga ato ditët e shëndetit të përkeqësuar ai do deklaronte se nga intepretimi tek filmi i regjisorit Viktor Gjika, Njeriu me top ai realizoi rolin e karrierës: Plaku Mere, është kurora e roleve të mi. Atë e kam ndërtuar vetë nga e para, si kam ditur. 
Në një kohë kur gjithë kinematë ishin shkatërruar dhe frynte era e euforisë së mirëqënies jetëshkurtër nga firmat piramidale, Kadri Roshi merr Kupën e Karrierës në Festivalin e Dhjetë të Filmit Shqiptar, në vitin 1995. Kishte interpretuar në një nga rolet e fundit të karrierës kinematografike tek Kolonel Bunker. 
Roshi është Nder i Kombit prej vitit 1998, një titull dhënë nga Presidenti i Republikës.

----------


## bebushe

Do te permendja nga fusha e artit 
Adi Krasta dhe 
Ardit Gjebrea

----------


## TiLoNcE

te dy kta me pelqejne shume,jane artiste te mrekullueshem,po ndohsta akoma nuk jan ne radhen e Personaliteteve te shquar te artit Shqiptar

----------


## TiLoNcE

Ky osht 1 artikull i mare nga revista klan per aktorin e madh Moisiu



Edhe nje here te fundit, ne prag te vdekjes, Aleksander Moisiut iu shfaq para syve gjendja e copezuar e ekzistences se tij qe po i fikej. Edhe ne ato pak dite te mbetura, jete, vazhdonte te ndjehej si nje "artist pa atdhe" ndonese ne gjithe vitet qe kishte kaluar i ishte dashur te pyeste se cila ishte kombesia e tij e vertete: Italia, pse ai lindi ne Trieste ne 2 prillin e 1879-es, Shqiperia, pse kishte per baba Kostandinin, tregetarin nga Durresi qe u martua me italianen Amali, apo Gjermania, pse atje arriti kulmet e karrierres se tij me ndihmen e Maks Rajnhardit, pse atje u njoh si aktori me i mire gjerman i viteve 1910-1930!?

Gjermania se pranoi kurre si te sajen, ate qe ishte hebre me ate emer, me ate pamje prej te huaji apo cigani, megjithese Moisiu neshkroi disa here per shtetesine gjermane, megjithese arriti te marre nje pashaporte gjermane. Te tille kerkese ai kishte nenshkruar dhe per shtetesine shqiptare pergjigjen e se ciles e mori pak jave para fundit te jetes. I erdhi lajmi zyrtar nga Tirana se nenshtetesia shqiptare do i jepej, nese ai pranonte nje kusht te vene nga mbreti shqiptar. Zogu kerkonte qe Aleksander Moisiu te kthehej ne Shqiperi, te behej "gaztori i oborrit mbreteror". Moisiu e ktheu mbrapsht ate ftese. Ne ditet e fundit te jetes, ai humbi serish te drejten per te qene nenshtetas shqiptar. Nderkohe, Musolini po analizonte me nge premtimin qe i kishte dhene artistit te medh diten e 20 prillit te vitit 1934 ne takimin nje oresh ne pallatin e Venecias, ku Moisiu u paraqit si italiani qe ndodhej perseri ne atdhe. Ne biseden e tyre Gjermania u prek kalimthi. Po aq kalimthi sa u prek dhe ceshtja nese Moisiut do i jepej nenshtetesia italiane. Nje premtim te vagullt Musolini e dha, gjithsesi. Permbushjen e se ciles Moisiu do e degjonte si nje pershperime te se shoqes Johana Tervinit, ndersa ishte nen efektin e morfines, ndersa e dinte se po i vinte fundi, aty, ne dhomezen e vogel te sanatorimuit te Vjenes. "Sandro ka ardhur nje telegram nga Roma. Je italian dhe me pasaportizim ne Trieste"-i kishte thene ajo. Per Moisiun e rraskapitur nga prag-vdekja, ky vendim nuk kishte me rendesi. Ndaj dhe ia priti se shoqes:"Molto tardi! Molto tardi".

Gjithsesi, italianet e shpallen te tyrin Moisiun e madh dhe mbi arkivolin e tij u vendos flamuri italian. Asnje fjale gjermanisht nuk u tha ne krematoriumin e Vjenes, diten e 22 marsit 1935, kur Aleksander Moisiu, qytetari boteror, nuk i perkiste me kesaj bote. Johana Tervini e shoqeroi trupin e tij ne Zvicer, ne varrezat e Morkotes, buze liqenit te Luganos, prane viles se saj. Keshtu e kishte dashur vete ai. 

Vite te tera me pas, kur ne Shqiperine e viteve 1985 u vune shtatoret e Moisiut dhe shume institucione moren emrin e "birit te madh te ketij vendi", kur shteti shqiptar pyeti pasardhesit e Moisiut ne Gjermani nese donin t'i kthenin eshtrat e Moisiut ne "vendin e tij", familja nuk pranoi. E la Moisiun te prehej aty ku ishte. Vite te tera me pas edhe Gjermania do te mbivleresonte ate qe kishte nenvleresuar tej mase. Ne Berlin, nje rruge prane nje zone industrale do i vihej emri i Moisiut. Ne hollin e teatrit Gjerman ne Berlin do te varej fotografia e yllit te harruar. Ne cdo mbremje shikuesit e teatrit kalojne prane Aleksander Moisiut. Nje prej atyre mijra shikuesve ishte dhe Rydiger Shaperi (gazetari, kritiku i teatrit dhe shkrimtari ne Berlin) qe do te ndalej para portretit te artistit te madh. Nga aty do te nisej me pas drejt se kaluares se pluhurosur te Aleksander Moisiut. Per te shkruar me pas librin e titulluar fare thjeshte "Aleksander Moisiu". Ky liber ka mberritur tashme ne Shqiperi. Eshte perkthyer dhe botuar nga shtepia boutese "Dudaj" dhe se shpejti do te hidhet ne treg si e para deshmi qe rrefen ndryshe jeten e artistit "pa atdhe", bazuar mbi materialet qe ka zgjedhur dora e nje te huaji (gjerman).

Pak dite, pasi e kishte mbaruar kete liber (ne nentorin 2002), Shaperi vizitoi Shqiperine, Tiranen dhe Durresin. "Ndihesha prane Moisiut fale njerezve qe me priten me aq perzemersi ne Tirane e Durres prej nga vinte familja e tij"-shkruan ne parathenien e ketij libri, vete autori. Ishte kjo vizita e pare qe do e ngacmonte te vinte serish ne Shqiperi. Ne kete here te dyte, per te promovuar biografine e tij per Aleksander Moisiun e cila sic pohon ai vete -"Ende nuk ka mbaruar. Pas botimit te ketij libri kam gjetur perseri shume materiale saqe nje dite duhet te kete patjeter nje vijim". Nuk premton se kur mund te mberrije ketu ai vijim, nderkohe qe u le ne duar shqiptareve "Aleksander Moisiun" duke u treguar gjithe jeten e tij, ne kerkim te se ciles u nis me bindjen se "Kush ndjek Moisiun, i hyn aventures se kerkimit te nje thesari. E ngaterruar e plot te fshehta eshte rruga, por jo e larget". Ne fund te kesaj rruge, Shaperi u ul te shkruante. Me shume per fundin e jetes se artistit sesa per femijerine e tij te ndare mes Tirestes e Durresit (qytet qe pas udhetimeve te shumta ne jeten e tij do i dukej thjesht si ekskursion i shkurter i se kaluares), sesa per kohen ne Vjene ku do te niste shkollimin e rregullt per aktor, sesa per Berlinin dhe kohen kur u njoh me Maks Rajnhard, burrin qe do i ndryshonte gjithe rrjedhen e jetes Aleksander Moisut. Rrolet e shumta te Moisiut ne teater dhe ne filmat me dhe pa ze, dashurickat me adhureset e cmendura pas tij, gazetarit dhe shkrimtarit te Berlinit nuk i kane interesuar dhe aq. Prag-vdekja eshte boshti i gjithe librit te tij. Ndaj dhe ka pershkruar deri ne detaje diten kur Moisiu u semur rende, per te mos u ngritur me kurre nga shtrati.

Ishte 12 marsi i vitit 1935. Mori suksesin e rradhes ne San Remo me shfaqjen "Kufoma e gjalle" e Tosltoit. Pasi piu "Kianti" dhe qetesoi stomakun e renduar nga cigaret e teperta, me sanduice, i hipi trenit. Nisi i qete nje shetitje neper Itali, ndersa duhej te kthehej ne Vjene per te kryer disa pune. Ende nuk e kishte ndjere se "Kufoma e gjalle" e San Remos do ishte e fundit shfaqje e tij, derisa temperatura dhe nje dhembje therese i pershkoi gjokesin. Ishte vetem ne kupe. Vetmia po e bente ate burre pesedhjeteepese vjecar, te mendonte vdekjen derisa treni mberriti ne stacionin e trenit te Vjenes. Johana Tervini (gruaja e dyte) e priste me padurim kthimin e burrit te saj, te cilin kishte plot dy muaj pa e pare. U step kur pa trupin e mbledhur sa nje grusht te Aleksandrit, ne duart e dy burrave. Ne hotel, mjeket diagnostikuan semundjen: nje pezmatim i mushkerive dhe acarim i pleures. E cuan ne vilezen e sanatoriumit ku gjendja e tij u perkeqesua dita- dites. Me 22 mars Moisiu kerkoi dicka per te shkruar. Tre fjale te palexueshme u shenuan ne ate copez leter. Fleta eshte ruajtur me shenimin: Shkrimi i Aleksander Moisiut, shkruar pese ore para vdekjes. Vjene 22 mars 1935. 

Kohe me pas, ne shenimet e saj, Johana Tervini shkruan se ne oret e fundit, ne shtratin e vdekjes, Moisiu fliste ne gjuhen e nenes. Johana ka treguar se ne fund te jetes se vet, Moisiu u mundua me shpirt per Italine, ku do te perjetonte edhe nje here suksesin, pasi do te braktiste perfundimisht Gjermanine, i cilesuar si i dale mode. 

Mori me vete ne kete braktisje dhe deshtimin qe pesoi me dramen "I burgosi" qe mbante firmen e tij. Ishte nje drame per Napolonin. Ky Napolon i Moisiut ilustroi melodramen e nje aktori te madh qe u ngrit ne qiell nga turma, u nderua deri ne Moske (kishte perjetuar emocione te medha ne turneun qe zhvilloi ne vitin 1929 neper bote... Nju Jork, Paris, Rio e Moske) dhe paprtitur u gjend i flakur ne balte. Ne fillimin e viteve '30, ndersa ndjente plakjen, Aleksander Moisiu po perpiqej te clirohej nga nje krize e rende egzistenciale, duke shkruar kete drame per kutlin e gjeniut. Drama e tij u shfaq ne teatrin e Berlinit. Moisiu priste triumfin e rradhes, jo me si aktor por si autor i nje drame. Por kritiket e Berlinit u sulen mbi dramen e tij, po hakmerreshin per kohen kur ai, Aleksander Mosiu beri karrierre, perballe qendrese se tyre. "Rast i vecante...veper fillestari..." -shkruanin kritiket duke aluduar perseri per te, si i deshtuar. I hidheruar Mosiu iku nga Berlini, bashke me te shoqen i bindur se ne Gjermani kishte deshtuar. Iku ne Vjene ku do te niste percapjen te rinohej edhe nje here, permes filmit dhe bashkpunimit me kompanite "Uorner Bros" ne Amerike, "Dvorski&Co" ne Berlin. Nuk luajti me shume se ne pese filma. Por edhe kete here deshtoi, duke rene viktime e filmit. 

Te deshtuarin, vetem ne Itali do e prisnin si shpetimtar. Nuk po u servirte italianeve ndonje Moisi te ri por rrolet e shkelqyera: Osvaldin, Fedjan, Hamletin...rrole qe i beri te njohura edhe ne italisht. Ne Milano do te jetonte castin me te rendesishem ne jeten e tij artistike, pas premieres ne italisht te "Jedermanit" te Hugo fon Hofmanstalit, suksesi i se ciles do i kujtonte Moisiut naten e mrekullueshme mbi skenen e madhe boterore te Zalcburgut kur vete autori e kishte pergezuar heroin e tij. Nderkohe, shtypi italin shkruante pafund per Aleksander Moisiun qe kishte nderrmare ne ato kohe shume turne neper Europe, duke zhdukur keshtu makthet qe e kishin zene. Ishte i kenaqur por ajo c'ka e trembte disi ishte, nje deshtim ne Itali. Kete ndjesi do e shfaqte dhe ne intervisten e fundit qe dha per nje reviste italiane. Ne dhomen e veshjes, ndersa behej gati per shfaqjen "Mjeku ne udhekryq", pyejtes se gazetareve -"Cilat jane planet tuaja per te ardhmen" do i pergjigjej-"Jane fare te thjeshta: do te vdes". 

Ashtu ndodhi vertet, vetem pak kohe me pas. Semundja e mushkrive, te cilen mesoi se e kishte qe ne kohen e revolucionit gjerman, e mposhti perfundimisht ne marsin e vitit 1935, ndersa udhetonte me tren drejt Vjenes. Ne stacionin e trenit e priste e shoqja, Johana Tervini e cila i qendroi mbi koke deri ne minutat e fundit te jetes. I degjoi te fundmit fjale qe ka shqiptuar: Ah, che bella Venezia...che bella Venezia...che bella donnina (Sa e bukur Venecia...c'kucke e bukur). Kohe me pas, ne shenimet e saj, ajo ka shkruar se me kete thirrje Moisiu ka pare atdheun e tij te vertete, i cili vetem pak ore para vdekjes e shpalli italian Aleksander Moisiun, permes nje telegrami te thjeshte. E shoqja ia lexoi ate vendim, ndersa ai ishte nen efektin e morfines, ndersa e dinte se vdekja do i vinte pas pak castesh. Ishte "Molto tardi" per Aleksander Moisiun, nje telegram i tille.

Perballe arkemortit 

Johana Tervini, dikur kishte qene cigania e tij Masha, ne shfaqjet "Kufoma e gjalle" e Tolstoit. Jetoi vite te tera me Moisiun pa e ndjere kurre dhembjen e nje gruaje perjetesisht te tradhetuar. E dinte se ai flinte me te tjera, qe ne Berlin kishte edhe nje femije, Betinen nente-vjecare me aktoren Herta Hambah. Ajo nuk mund te thoshte -"Une ia jap kete liri" ose "Ai me mashtron". Sepse per ate burre, nuk kishte lloj tjeter egzistence. Keshtuqe i qendroi ne krah deri ne marsin e 1935-es edhe ne ditet kur dergjej i semure, duke perzene nga dhoma e spitalit edhe koleget dhe miqte e tij te ngushte. As Stefan Cvajgu nuk arriti ta takonte per here te fundit. Cvajgu kishte mberritur ne Vjene kur hapi gazeten dhe lexoi:"Moisiu i semure rende me grip". Iu ringjallen kujtimet e zymta. Shume vjet me pare aktori Matkovski vdiq perpara premieres se nje pjese greke te Cvajgut. Ca kohe me pas Jozef Kjanci, i semure, pranoi nje pjese te Cvajgut. Edhe ai vdiq para premieres, e para se te takohej me Cvajgun. Kujtimi i asaj vizite te kote te Kjanci e bente te rrenqethej Cvajgun, ndersa mendonte te shkonte tek Moisiu. Dhe nuk kishte gabuar. "Ne vend qe te isha ne prova me Moisiun, ndodhesha para arkemortit te tij"-do te shkruante Cvajgu me pas.

As e bija, Betina nuk ishte mbi koken e tij. Kur Moisiu vdiq, ajo jetonte me te emen dhe pak, shume pak gjera do te kujtonte per te atin, ne ditet kur gazetari gjerman do kerkonte te vilte dhe prej saj disa te dhena. Ajo "pak gje" qe ajo tregoi, Shaperit i vlejti shume per librin "Aleksander Moisiu" me te cilin permbushi edhe kerkesen e bijes se Aleksandrit, tashme 75-vjecare qe i ishte lutur gazetarit ne te ikur, "Tregomeni per Moisiun".

----------


## TiLoNcE

foto e Moisiut

----------

